# trade tyre dressing ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi 

looking for some trade product for tyres dressing can You recommend some good one ??


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

as highstyle is the best ive used. as long as its brushed on . This way your alloys wont end up a black mess!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Highstyle for me too


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

it can be silly question but how about turtlewax tyre dressing is any good?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I quite like the turtle wax wet & black, very quick goes every where when you put it on just need to wipe off the residue, leaves a good shine but only lasts a week or 2.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

but for this price is anything better ?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I can also recommend Autosmart Highstyle, apply with a sponge for a matt finish, brush on for a glossier appearance.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like autosmart is good how about some other products from them ?


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

autoglym rubber + or highstyle both are very similar


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nielsens Brilliance.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Do AS do another dressing that is glossier than highstyle or is that it?


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

highstyle for me to!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I use AG rubber +, find it great.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I use Meguirs All Season Dressing...does all the rubbers and apply to the tyres with a sponge to get a nice clean matt finish to the tyre walls which last about 3 weeks.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like I will go for autosmart then will let You know if it was good choice


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> Do AS do another dressing that is glossier than highstyle or is that it?


Smart Shine has a slightly wetter look if thats what you mean but Highstyle has the slight edge on durability.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Highstyle for me, Love the stuff 

Used alot before but durability and price this is the best


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys is there two blends of highstyle, one water based and the other one is the silicone one, am i right.

Also where can u buy it from.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how much about is 5l bottle??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats is what i would like to know as well, lol.

I need to know where u can buy it from first.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

just look on autosmart page and send your post code to customer support they will go back to You with nearest place to you which stock autosmart


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cheers, thanks for the input. i will just do that, thanks.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Guys is there two blends of highstyle, one water based and the other one is the silicone one, am i right.
> 
> Also where can u buy it from.


There is Highstyle and Non Silicone Highstyle. No variant of Highstyle is water based. Your better with Highstyle i would only advise the Non Silicone version for bodyshop use.

PM your post code to Sue J in the Autosmart section on hear and she will send you the number for your franchise.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I use AS Highstyle or Espuma RD50


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

I use Turtle Wax Tyre dressing :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i use a lot of highstyle but i am on the lookout for a new tyre dressing that is more like pnue but comes in 5 litres


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Pride & Performance said:


> i use a lot of highstyle but i am on the lookout for a new tyre dressing that is more like pnue but comes in 5 litres


Is Finish not similar to Pneu? Is Pneu water based?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Is Finish not similar to Pneu? Is Pneu water based?


think its a gel maybe wrong but used some on swissvax day


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

pnue is very similar to finish in both it's looks and consistency, 

both a white watery liquid, and i think they are both water based,

can finish be used on tyres? how long would it last?

i have used it on engines dash boards and under arches but i did't think it would hold up to well on tyre.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've done that, thanks, just emailed sue direct on here.

So wot is better, silicone or non silicone, its for use on my own car.

i am guessing silicone would give a wetter look.

Also wot is the wettest tyre dressing on the market, gloss and very deep i am after.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> i use a lot of highstyle but i am on the lookout for a new tyre dressing that is more like pnue but comes in 5 litres


I tried finish on tyres and though it looked ok it didnt last, same as any water based tbh but finish is close as pneu.
If your after a neutral look then trim wizzard applied by sponge and wiped with micorfibre looks real nice and clean, another is rubber and plastic dressing which is extremely glossy but doesnt last long again due to water basis iirc.
All excellent products in certain circumstances.


----------



## llama cleaner (Aug 4, 2009)

*autosmart*

I got my self some pnuemalux 2 rubber and plastic dressing (think thats how you spell it) from autosmart smells of orange is orange and can be used on all car trim inside or out.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Another vote for highstyle i apply mine with a sponge so no splatter.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks scott :thumb: pnue does last a while i have found, if i could get finish to last a week i would be happy,

main reason i want to use something else is because of my weekly maintenance jobs, the only thing i am cleaning off the arches and wheels is blackness from the highstyle


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

+1 HighStyle - really good imo and I would recommend the brush application method.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

wow looks like highstyle is the one to go for cheap,last enough so no reason to look for different one thanks for help


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> I've done that, thanks, just emailed sue direct on here.
> 
> So wot is better, silicone or non silicone, its for use on my own car.
> 
> ...


The ordinary Highstyle is a much better product. Non Silicone Highstyle is simply for bodyshops where silicone is a problem for the painters.

Autosmarts wettest looking tyre dressing is Smart Shine. Its very similar to Highstyle but slighly wetter looking but on the downside slightly less durable although theres not a lot in it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

scottbt said:


> If your after a neutral look then trim wizzard applied by sponge


I love Trim Wizard Scott. I just wipe it on with a piece of sponge and leave it. I like the blackening effect it has on tyres without looking too wet, its sort of a silky sheen.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

llama cleaner said:


> I got my self some pnuemalux 2 rubber and plastic dressing .


Pnuemalux II is the French name for Rubber and Plastic Dressing. Autosmart's UK labels contain the French name/directions and descriptions so if you notice any weird names on your Autosmart products thats the reason!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> I love Trim Wizard Scott. I just wipe it on with a piece of sponge and leave it. I like the blackening effect it has on tyres without looking too wet, its sort of a silky sheen.


I found this out through a mutual friend of ours mate
Love the stuff just wished it didnt streak so quickly on trim.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

What about the VALET PRO dressings?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> thanks scott :thumb: pnue does last a while i have found, if i could get finish to last a week i would be happy,
> 
> main reason i want to use something else is because of my weekly maintenance jobs, the only thing i am cleaning off the arches and wheels is blackness from the highstyle


If its weekly maintenance then I would go with rubber and plastic dressing mate.
It can be dulled down slightly by rubbing with a microfibre and doesnt fling nor leave residue like highstyle.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

I Paid £21 for 5 Litres of Highstyle from my Rep, All reps charge different prices though so that's not the same for all of them.


----------

